

Nobel Prize Winners by Country (Interactive) - jaybol
http://www.rasmussen.edu/student-life/blogs/main/nobel-prize-winners-by-country

======
retrogradeorbit
Does the nobel prize even mean anything, anymore? Peace prize winners like
Obama and Kissinger (Chile, 1973 anyone?) make me think it doesn't.

